# Bambino 2 group electric



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Morning all,

Picked up a second hand Bambino recently for my workshop.

Unit was serviced in November of this year and had lots of new parts (inc element), however on setting the unit up my water appears to be rather cloudy (even after leaving it settled for a long time, so clearly not just bubbles) previous owner had the unit running with a dual filter setup and i am running the Fracino DSU 10L filter (flushed before use with 5 buckets of water, although was running clear by bucket 3)

I am planning on dropping the water out today and inspecting the boiler for scale, there was a picture of the boiler internal on the advert and it was good so am i right in thinking if there is scale its probably in the pipes? It is mostly noticeable if pouring hot water from the hot water tap, but also its not perfect coming from the group heads either.

Is it worth me running a descale first? If so what with (citric acid?) and what is the process?


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Water is now running clear, however had a odd taste and smell to it (not foul but sweet)

Machine has been apart and i have traced the smell to a item called filter holder paper packing part FC104P (goes between the group and the group washer that the portafilter closes up to) turned out this was not changed at service judging by the state of it, i'm unsure if its actually needed?

The group was pretty horrid under this paper packer so i gave it a good clean out and attached is a picture of the water that came out after scrubbing. explains why after a citric flush the steam and hot water lost the smell but the group was still bad.

Got an order going in with Fracino for some parts but with any luck the machine should be back up to standard soon enough. One has to question the service that was carried out by the previous owner after seeing the state of it.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Some people call a service a backwash and a wipe down others changing all the seals on the groupheads and yet more will call a complete stripdown a service, depends on whether you using for yourself or selling on.

New group seals and maybe a spare set or two are what maybe required to sort the above. The purpose of the paper bit is just to make the group handles sit at 6 o'clock position (found them, all manky, on the Faema, eugh!) , if you don't fit the paper bit they will just sit a little further round say at 5 o'clock. You could also buy some cafelat silicone group seals which you want to see if you can get 0.5mm thicker than the std ones as they give a bit (last longer too)

John


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

John,

Cheers for the reply.

This machine had new rubber group washers, element etc but they must have missed these paper packers. First thing i did when i got the machine was order new portafilters as the old ones felt to loose. Upon receipt of the new ones they on get to 7 o clock before they stop so removal of the paper packers should see me get them to 6 o clock. For the sake of a few quid though i will order some so i have them and don't have to pay the 8 quid postage if i need them later on (along with the 8mm group washer as currently have 8.5mm fitted)

I will look into the silicone group seals, if they don't quite work in this they will go in the tool box and come in handy at some point.

In a way i am glad i have had to pull this apart as its given me an insight of whats going on inside and the confidence that if it fails i can probably fix it myself.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Paper shims add approx. 0.25mm thickness; rubber shims add approx. 0.5mm thickness.

New filter baskets and/or new PF can change everything re. the group seal setup (!)


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Put the machine back together last night as i decided to strip it down completely and do a citric acid descale while in bits, deep cleaned the groups twice. Still had a slightly sweet odour in the groups after cleaning and before refitting the seals.

Run it up to heat and the taste and smell is still there but is reduced and less black particles in the water, new silicone seals ordered and will go from there. I have bicarbonate of soda and star san that i have been informed may take any remaining tastes way. Will get there in the end.


----------

